# Summer outdoor experience for children



## lspencer21 (Apr 29, 2014)

Every summer I am very concerned about
where my son can go to play and relax and learn about enjoying nature. Does anybody have some ideas to share?


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Not much info in, not much info out...  fair comment?


----------

